# Gibt es eine aktuelle Installationsanleitung



## mrairbrush (19. Apr. 2018)

Wollte gerade ISP neu installieren. Aber scheinbar sind die Anleitungen nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Gleich am Anfang erster Fehler:

_apt-get install ssh openssh-server
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Package ssh is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
  openssh-client openssh-server

E: Package 'ssh' has no installation candidate_


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2018)

Wenn Du noch dazuschreiben würdest welcher Anleitung Du folgst, also was für ein setup und welche Linux Distribution, dann kann ich versuchen Deine Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Apr. 2018)

Debian 8.2
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2018)

Für Debian 8 ist das die aktuelle Anleitung und der von Dir genannte Befehl funktioniert unter allen, auch unter der aktuellste Debian 8 Version, fehlerfrei. Wenn dies bei Dir nicht der Fall ist, dann ist Dein Grundsetup nicht korrekt, prüfe mal Deine sources.list ob da alle notwendigen repositories enthalten sind wie im Tutorial beschrieben und dass Du ein 'apt-get update' und 'apt-get upgrade' gemacht hast.


```
# apt-get install ssh openssh-server
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
openssh-server is already the newest version.
openssh-server set to manually installed.
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  ssh
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Need to get 120 kB of archives.
After this operation, 164 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Get:1 http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ jessie/main ssh all 1:6.7p1-5+deb8u4 [120 kB]
Fetched 120 kB in 1s (101 kB/s)
Selecting previously unselected package ssh.
(Reading database ... 32696 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to unpack .../ssh_1%3a6.7p1-5+deb8u4_all.deb ...
Unpacking ssh (1:6.7p1-5+deb8u4) ...
Setting up ssh (1:6.7p1-5+deb8u4) ...
```
Für Debian 9 ist die Anleitung hier zu finden: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...-9-stretch-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Apr. 2018)

Dann ist die Reihenfolge in der Anleitung falsch. Wenn ich zuerst das update durchlaufen lasse funktionier auch ssh installation. Dafür fehlen mir bei der Postfix configuration  eine zeile und einige Abfagen vorher sehen anders aus.
Hat sich da bei den Updates von Debian was geändert? Denn die Grundinstallation ist die selbe geblieben und früher lief das nach genau dieser Anleitung durch. Nur SSL hat noch nie funktioniert.


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2018)

Es hat sich nichts geändert und SSL funktioniert auch immer,gerade Gestern einen Server installiert, Anleitung blind jeden Schritt kopiert und ausgeführt und alles läuft inkl. SSL und Postfix.


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Dann ist die Reihenfolge in der Anleitung falsch. Wenn ich zuerst das update durchlaufen lasse funktionier auch ssh installation.


Die Reihenfolge ist richtig. Es kann halt nur sein dass wenn Du ein älteres Basis Image nutzt, dass Du dann zusätzlich erstmal das Image updaten musst bevor Du mit der Installation einer Software beginnst.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Apr. 2018)

Installation ist mal durch. SSL liefert nach wie vor
ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR und die Haken verschwinden nach wie vor. Immerhin scheint es für den Adminbereich zu funktionieren.


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> SSL liefert nach wie vor
> ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR und die Haken verschwinden nach wie vor.


Das hat aber nichts mit der Installation oder Anleitung zu tun sondern entweder damit dass Let's  encrypt keine SSL Zertifikate ausstellen kann oder dass die Domains vom Server aus nicht erreichbar sind und somit von der Zertifikatserstellung ausgeschlossen werden. Details siehe ISPConfig debug mode und letsencrypt.log.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Apr. 2018)

Leider gibt es unter var/log/letsencrypt/ kein log

Und im ISP Log steht nur


23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Found 2 changes, starting update process.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 17
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 18
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Restarting httpd: systemctl restart apache2.service
23.04.2018-19:58 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
23.04.2018-19:59 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
23.04.2018-19:59 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2018)

Dumusst den haken bei le in der website setzen,auf speichern klicken, dann kurz warten und dann ins log sehen.


----------



## mrairbrush (23. Apr. 2018)

Da steht jetzt was im isp log. Letsecrypt log gibt es nach wie vor nicht. Bin schon am lesen, aber das hab ich schon ein paar mal alles gelesen ohne den Fehler zu finden.
Isp ist ja nun *3.1.11*


21:00 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
23.04.2018-21:00 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
23.04.2018-21:01 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
23.04.2018-21:01 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
23.04.2018-21:02 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
23.04.2018-21:02 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Found 1 changes, starting update process.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Calling function 'ssl' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Verified domain domain.com should be reachable for letsencrypt.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Verified domain www.domain.com should be reachable for letsencrypt.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Create Let's Encrypt SSL Cert for: domain.com
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Let's Encrypt SSL Cert domains:  --domains domain.com --domains www.domain.com
23.04.2018-21:03 - WARNING - Let's Encrypt SSL Cert for: domain.com could not be issued.
23.04.2018-21:03 - WARNING - 
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Creating fastcgi starter script: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web1/.php-fcgi-starter
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Writing the vhost file: /etc/apache2/sites-available/domain.com.vhost
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Apache status is: running
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Restarting httpd: systemctl restart apache2.service
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Apache restart return value is: 0
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Apache online status after restart is: running
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 19
23.04.2018-21:03 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2018)

1) Füge filgende Zeile in /etc/apt/sources.list ein:

deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian jessie-backports main

2) ruf auf:

apt-get upfate

3) Installier certbot aus den backports wie folgt:

apt-get install python-certbot-apache -t jessie-backports

und dann aktivier letsencrypt nochmal in der website.


----------



## mrairbrush (24. Apr. 2018)

Yeahhh, es funktioniert.
Vielen, vielen Dank.


----------



## mrairbrush (24. Apr. 2018)

Zu früh gefreut. phpmyadmin ist nicht erreichbar. 404
Weder über ip/phpmyadmin noch über domain/phpmyadmin. Weder http noch https.
Auch nicht wenn domain:8080/phpmyadmin oder domain:8081/phpmyadmin
Erstellte Datenbank wurde aber unter var/libs/mysql angelegt.
In webmail komme ich auch nicht rein. Scheint doch was daneben gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Wenn phpmyadmin nicht erreichbar ist, dann wurde vermutlich die apache option nicht aktivieert als apt danach gefargt hat. es reicht nicht mit der tab taste einen eintrag in apt zu markieren, er muss auch mittels space bar aktiviert werden, damit apt ihn verwendet. Du kannst mal ein:

dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin

machen und dabei sicherstellen dass die apache option dieses mal wirklich aktivieert wird.


----------



## mrairbrush (25. Apr. 2018)

Zuerst muss ich noch was verbocktes beim host file hinbekommen oder die Installation nochmal durchmachen.
ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED


----------



## mrairbrush (27. Apr. 2018)

Installation nochmal durch. Jetzt verlangt isp ein passwort akzeptiert aber keines. admin-admin nimmt isp nicht?
Muss doch bei der installation nicht angegeben werden nur für mysql usw.


----------



## mrairbrush (27. Apr. 2018)

Hat sich erstmal erledigt. Via Mysql geändert.


----------



## nowayback (27. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> nur squirrel sendet


sollte man eh nicht mehr verwenden... sicherheit und so.


----------



## mrairbrush (27. Apr. 2018)

Verwende es auch nicht. Fehler gefunden. Was bei der postfixinstallation übersehen. ein # ganz zuerst nicht entfernt.


----------



## mrairbrush (28. Apr. 2018)

Únd schon wieder platt 
Nachdem ich ein paar Datenbanken rück sichern wollte kommt wieder ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
Anscheinend ist jetzt alles derart verknüpft das eine Rücksicherung von mysql Datenbanken nicht mehr möglich ist ohne das gleich der ganze Server abraucht.
Also wieder Neuinstallation. Denke beim dritten mal geht es schneller.


----------



## mrairbrush (28. Apr. 2018)

Läuft wieder. Fragt sich nur wie ich von den Webs die DB wieder rein bekomme ohne das der Server wieder abraucht.


----------



## mrairbrush (28. Apr. 2018)

Tabellen read only
ob es Sinn macht nochmal zu installieren und anstatt MariaDB MYsql zu nehmen?


----------



## nowayback (28. Apr. 2018)

du weißt aber schon was du tust, oder?
Es gibt auch Leute die man buchen kann wenn man es selbst nicht auf die Reihe bekommt


----------



## wotan2005 (29. Apr. 2018)

@nowayback 
das ist jetzt unfair, erst beschweren wir uns, das die Jungen Leute zuwenig selber probieren und dann wenn Sie versuchen es selber zu beheben.


----------



## nowayback (29. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> @nowayback
> das ist jetzt unfair, erst beschweren wir uns, das die Jungen Leute zuwenig selber probieren und dann wenn Sie versuchen es selber zu beheben.


Mir geht es nicht um das selbst beheben an sich, sondern um die Art und Weise wie das gemacht wird. Und wenn irgendjemand glaubt gesperrte Relationen würden sich lösen lassen durch die Umstellung von MariaDB auf MySQL, dann muss die Frage erlaubt sein.


----------



## wotan2005 (29. Apr. 2018)

@nowayback 
die Ironie überlesen? 

Ich verstehe es sowieso nicht, wieso heute jeder der Meinung sein muss, Webhoster spielen zu müssen, ohne das nötige Fachwissen hierfür.
Mittlerweile sollten doch jedem aufgefallen sein, das sich der Markt konsolidiert und man als kleiner Einzelkämpfer auf diesem Markt nicht mehr bestehen kann.


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Apr. 2018)

Es geht nicht darum Webhoster zu spielen. Im übrigen zickt auch die frisch installierte ISP Datenbank rum.
Kommt immer in phpmyadmin (Fehler beim Bearbeiten der Anfrage Fehlercode 500)


----------



## nowayback (29. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> @nowayback
> die Ironie überlesen?


Tatsächlich hat dieses Mal mein Ironiewarner nicht angeschlagen, zumal dein Einwand auch noch berechtigt



Zitat von wotan2005:


> @nowaybackIch verstehe es sowieso nicht, wieso heute jeder der Meinung sein muss, Webhoster spielen zu müssen, ohne das nötige Fachwissen hierfür.


Das wird sich erst ändern wenn sich Haftungsfragen leichter klären lassen oder diejenigen die richtigen Kunden bekommen...


Zitat von wotan2005:


> @nowaybackMittlerweile sollten doch jedem aufgefallen sein, das sich der Markt konsolidiert und man als kleiner Einzelkämpfer auf diesem Markt nicht mehr bestehen kann.war.


Das sehe ich anders. Man kann als kleiner durchaus bestehen und auch gut davon leben, aber eben nur in Nischen. Der Massenmarkt ist schon lange leer gelutscht, aber es gibt noch viele kleine Nischen in denen sich noch gutes Geld damit verdienen lässt, jedoch eben nicht ohne "Wissen".


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Es geht nicht darum Webhoster zu spielen. Im übrigen zickt auch die frisch installierte ISP Datenbank rum.
> Kommt immer in phpmyadmin (Fehler beim Bearbeiten der Anfrage Fehlercode 500)


Schau mal ins apache error.log. Und wieviel RAM hat denn Dein Server?


----------



## mrairbrush (30. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Tatsächlich hat dieses Mal mein Ironiewarner nicht angeschlagen, zumal dein Einwand auch noch berechtigt
> 
> 
> Das wird sich erst ändern wenn sich Haftungsfragen leichter klären lassen oder diejenigen die richtigen Kunden bekommen...
> ...


Sorry aber manchen Leute scheinen schlau mit Wissen zur Welt zu kommen, dann kann man Schulen ja abschaffen. Ich habe mir angewöhnt Leuten Fragen vernünftig zu beantworten auch wenn sie eben nicht alles wissen. Sonst würden sie kaum fragen.  Ich spiele Webhoster für mich selbst, sonst niemand. Das Feld überlasse ich gerne anderen.


----------



## mrairbrush (30. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau mal ins apache error.log. Und wieviel RAM hat denn Dein Server?


Der 500er ist weg. Ram war Standardmäßig etwas niedrig für die Mysql. Habe etwas gestöbert und gefunden. Server hat 4GB. Läuft ja nicht viel drauf, sollte also ausreichen.


----------



## wotan2005 (30. Apr. 2018)

was ist das für ein (v)Server, die Fehler die du momentan hast, sind hier glaube keinem bekannt, ausser man hat Fehler bei der Installation gemacht.


----------

